# SUB for hire in Chicago South Burbs



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm open to working on and in the south and west burbs 
this is my 16th season.
Looking for a minimum of 65 per hour and a 4 hour minimum route 75 an hour if you need salting done... 

I have GL Insurance, Myers 7.6 with wings and a 600 lb cap tailgate spreader.
Located in lockport.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

BumpThumbs Up


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

so 125 views and no one is looking for a sub... WOW:crying:


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

give it a few days and your phone will be off the hook have fun this week!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey did you find anything yet? I am looking for an extra guy. We're in the same area. Let me know. 708-417-8836 

Mike Hambrick


----------

